# LFTS 11/7



## 65650

Coffee, McDonalds breakfast, drive to property, hopefully don’t join the “I sharted myself” thread, shoot big buck


----------



## stickbow shooter

Good luck with that :lol:


----------



## stickbow shooter

Should be a good day.


----------



## bmoffit

Ok guys. Enough screwing around!! Let’s drop the hammer on some brutes today!!!!!


----------



## Botiz

Getting ready to head out. 32* here, light dusting of snow.


----------



## pigeon

Here we go again, was not easy getting up today , zzzzzzzZzzZz


----------



## QDMAMAN

I set sticks for a saddle sit in a different spot last night around 8:30 where I believe I have better odds with today’s winds at least until noon anyway, then I can move to my east ~120 yds if need be.
I hope I’m tightening the news on this ghost I’m after.
Good luck, stay warm and stay alert!!!!!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission

I’m up heading out the door shortly. Last few sits in the spot I’m going have produced at least one sighting of a shooter if not 2 or 3!! I have a good feeling! 29 and cloudy.


----------



## Skibum

Today is the day! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## QDMAMAN

Skibum said:


> Today is the day!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Mel Fisher


----------



## RMH

Great Day to Hunt and Eat!!!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## U of M Fan

Another chilly one.


----------



## d_rek

Sneaking out for a quick AM hunt behind the house before gauntlet of conference calls later this morning and parent teacher conferences. Finally some northerly winds again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mbrewer

bowhunter1053 said:


> Coffee, McDonalds breakfast, drive to property, hopefully don’t join the “I sharted myself” thread, shoot big buck


Who ever doesn't have a stand ready for this morning and plans to be in it is going to be kicking themselves when this season is over.

N wind @ 10 high low 30's? Fagettaboutit.


----------



## MI_Buckhunter

Start of my rutcation. Looking forward to the red carpet welcoming party shooting a new broadhead, Muzzy trocar HBX, with a big buck at the end to greet me.


----------



## Thomas F

bowhunter1053 said:


> Coffee, McDonalds breakfast, drive to property, hopefully don’t join the “I sharted myself” thread, shoot big buck


McDonald’s and coffee before hunting. That one may put a hurting on you. Good luck with that and hunting.


----------



## MichiFishy

Heading back to state land down the street, does will be on the card today. Very happy im not driving into G.R for work!


----------



## CarnageProductions13

27 degrees with snow falling. Long trek into the backyard this morning, hoping to find the fella that’s been putting a hurting on my trees and harassing the neighborhood does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## IT.Fisherman

Out in washtenaw! Snows coming down pretty hard!


----------



## shorthair guy

15 clear with a light breeze in Menominee county


----------



## John Hine

Cold & lotsa snow up here, doin ten til dark today, good luck to all!


----------



## spikekilla

19 degrees with a light SW wind in Missaukee. Lots of movement in the fresh snow last night


----------



## jonnyb

I'm in northern Newaygo co. Hoping to see some older class bucks I've consistantly seen young ones. They have to be moving this morning. I did cut a number of bear tracks coming in to my stand. Good luck


----------



## anagranite

Southern ohio, 42 degrees and rain.....but I'm hunting


----------



## d_rek

Snowing pretty good in st Clair county. I’d say we got 1/4-1/2” of light powdery snow. Very pretty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dewy6068

I’m in! Barry County farm. Don’t have any ideal stands for a N wind due to the layout of the farm but I’m in the best spot I have for this wind direction! Good luck!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## J D

I'm in a box blind hoping for a good buck 
It feels cold outside lol









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## aph

Lots of tracks in fresh snow ... ready to roll in western Isabella 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## J D

aph said:


> Lots of tracks in fresh snow ... ready to roll in western Isabella
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Where about in Isabella county aph?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## J D

Just had a 4pt make his way by 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard

My face is freezing


----------



## mbrewer

J D said:


> I'm in a box blind hoping for a good buck
> It feels cold outside lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Anythings possible, did you make the door big enough for one to get in?


----------



## Old lund

Checking in st Clair County just May dump the string on a lady today if a good one strolls by


----------



## firemantom

I’m playing “guide” today and taking a new adult hunter out for the first time, hopefully he has beginners luck!!


----------



## Double d's

Playing the ground game in a van down by the river.


----------



## J D

2 does just passed through 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247

What a beautiful morning to be outdoors...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J D

6pt gets the pass









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprytle




----------



## bigbucks160

Young buck cruising. Couple doe also.


----------



## dlawrence1

Oh boy oh boy oh boy!! Look at me I'm actually on LFTS! I feel like a celebrity to all the office folk! All year been waiting to be here and it's time. 4 days of prime rut hunting and I couldn't be more excited. A spike and small 6 so far. Calhoun county in laws property sitting SW of a bedding area. Should be good til the wind does a 180 this afternoon.


----------



## Fissshh On!

J D said:


> I'm in a box blind hoping for a good buck
> It feels cold outside lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Me too, actually my legs are getting a little warm, may have to turn down the heater


----------



## BulldogOutlander

MichiFishy said:


> Heading back to state land down the street, does will be on the card today. Very happy im not driving into G.R for work!


it was a fun drive in this morning! Good luck all!


----------



## bigbucks160




----------



## Namrock

Double d's said:


> Playing the ground game in a van down by the river.











Sounds like a killer spot for a Big1


----------



## Skibum

Good morning Sparky.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission

I’ve seen nothing but my breath so far. Pretty unusual for this spot.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA

I skipped the leaf mulching and went hunting. Two does and an unknown so far. 

That north wind is cold! Who has a good cold weather head gear solution?


----------



## Huntahalic

Got a text at 6am from a guy going to Manitoba whitetail hunting using same outfitter I just hunted bear with. His son has to cancel do to a mixup on vacation time at work. He is asking me to take his spot. Problem is he is leaving tomorrow...... I just may have some splaning to do....

Hard part is my business is booming right now and I'm short handed also. Probably going to have to pass on the opportunity but its going to be hard...


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission

And just like that a 5 point strolls through


----------



## Botiz

The jays are not squawking here today.


----------



## Jet08

old graybeard said:


> My face is freezing


Did you shave the beard??


----------



## dlawrence1

Came in following 4 doe but went the other direction. He got a pass.


----------



## old graybeard

The WIDE buck I saw just before dark yesterday just cruised through my hayfield. Tried stopping him but he had his nose to the ground and kept on truckin. He would have bought a round from my 450.


----------



## old graybeard

Jet08 said:


> Did you have the beard??


I've got the beard but my nose and eyes are like ice facing the wind.


----------



## Drisc13

Lone doe in Barry co. Cold north wind. Hoping for some cruisers on my property which is a natural "pinch point."
Aim small, miss small.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Double d's

NonTypicalCPA said:


> I skipped the leaf mulching and went hunting. Two does and an unknown so far.
> 
> That north wind is cold! Who has a good cold weather head gear solution?


First lite Woodbury with the hood on this morning.


----------



## dinoday

NonTypicalCPA said:


> That north wind is cold! Who has a good cold weather head gear solution?


I've got a camo "Elmer Fudd/aviator" type with fur inside. Hands down warmest hat I've ever worn.


----------



## d_rek

Got nice and calm and quiet so of course I couldn’t help myself and I gave the rattle bag a little tickle. Also wore the wrong boots damn my feet are cold! Time to thaw them out!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aph

J D said:


> Where about in Isabella county aph?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Rolland near beck rd.. west stevesnson ... own a 70 here 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## zer0

Continuing to set up on new unproductive spots
AM sets have not been good this season


----------



## DEDGOOSE

NonTypicalCPA said:


> I skipped the leaf mulching and went hunting. Two does and an unknown so far.
> 
> That north wind is cold! Who has a good cold weather head gear solution?


I have a under armour cold gear baclava really helps not only hunting used it all winter shoveling. Like 99 percent of my gear I can't find it It's the skin tight stuff


----------



## RMH

johnhunter247 said:


> Bam! 14 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fissshh On!

johnhunter247 said:


> Bam! 14 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW.
You worked hard for that, you deserve it!


----------



## DEDGOOSE

johnhunter247 said:


> Bam! 14 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dudes got everything, congratulations


----------



## Stick Slingur

There are some awesome hunters on this site and you are clearly one of them!!! Congrats! Your hard work paying off with the BIG1...



johnhunter247 said:


> Bam! 14 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sniper

Johnhunter for president 2020!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jiggin is livin

John, that buck is badassss!! Congrats. 

How the hell ya get it outta there now?

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## QDMAMAN

Great buck John!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Endless parade of Sparkies coming in and out of this field checking the does out but not the B1G1.
Also had a doe run by at 10 yds with her fawn but nothing following


----------



## Matt3ddsteel

At 7:50 had a nice buck come through chasing 2 does. I was at full draw and literally yelled to try to get him to stop and he never broke stride. Story of my season so far. Ended up seeing a couple more small bucks after that. Wanted to sit longer but my toes were frozen. Got down at 10:45.


----------



## LabtechLewis

johnhunter247 said:


> Bam! 14 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice buck John! How satisfying.


----------



## Trout King

johnhunter247 said:


> Bam! 14 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I told you they were out there . Nice buck!


----------



## crossneyes

Way to make it happen John! Congrats!!


----------



## Thomas F

johnhunter247 said:


> Bam! 14 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. Congrats. Good luck getting him out of there.


----------



## Groundsize

QDMAMAN said:


> Endless parade of Sparkies coming in and out of this field checking the does out but not the B1G1.
> Also had a doe run by at 10 yds with her fawn but nothing following


Pure Michigan Campaign is working as intended.


----------



## Biggbear

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> 2 pope and young buttons sparring in front of me.


Are you holding out for Boone and Crockett? Shoot!!!


----------



## beer and nuts

Nice deer Johnny. Any more pics?


----------



## Spartan88

beer and nuts said:


> Nice deer Johnny. Any more pics?


He's probably navigating The Good Ship Lollipop right now.


----------



## Biggbear

johnhunter247 said:


> Bam! 14 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're gonna need a bigger boat! Congrats!!


----------



## dlawrence1

Man idk how you guys keep up with LFTS! Posts flying in and my hands get to cold to read it all.


----------



## Fool'em

johnhunter247 said:


> Bam! 14 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here, Here! That’s a nice deer!

Celebratory toast to a great hunt!
Congrats
Cheers


----------



## buckguts1970

johnhunter247 said:


> Bam! 14 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn!! You talked the talk and walked the walk. Outstanding buck and great job to you!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BucksandDucks

Just stuck one. Looked like he went down just out of sight. Looked like a 2 year old 8, which I'm fine with. Been 4 years since I got one with the bow. Loaded another arrow and am going to sit for a bit


----------



## cakebaker

Nice work John.


----------



## caj33

johnhunter247 said:


> Bam! 14 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that's a hell of a buck, congrats!!


----------



## Dish7

johnhunter247 said:


> Bam! 14 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! More pics asap!


----------



## QDMAMAN

2.5 yo and a doe


----------



## GoBluehunter

Dish7 said:


> Awesome! More pics asap!


Yes please,


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's

Snow finally got to me this morning. Kalkaska county received about 3 inches of snow while I was in the tree and the last glob that fell down the back of my neck at 11:35 was the last straw. The wind picked up and not one hair observed on even a squirrel. Blue Jays were pretty quiet too.


----------



## d_rek

Been out an hour two bucks in daylight. Big bodied forkie and a 6/7pt bedded at 80 yards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timbrhuntr

Haven’t seen a deer in 3 days glad I bought a turkey tag


----------



## old graybeard

timbrhuntr said:


> Haven’t seen a deer in 3 days glad I bought a turkey tag
> View attachment 453085


Nice bird! Congrats


----------



## Bandit Time

Dish7 said:


> Awesome! More pics asap!


Maybe he is going for another brute?


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Great looking buck @johnhunter247!! Let's see the hero shot!


----------



## d_rek

6 pt moved off. Threw a grunt and the can at him not interested. Nice little buck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Carpmaster

d_rek said:


> 6 pt moved off. Threw a grunt and the can at him not interested. Nice little buck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Last I checked you should blow air through the grunt call and tip the can to make audible deer-like noises to attract him, not throw the calls at the deer. Deer unlike dogs do not play fetch with thrown objects from my experiences.


----------



## d_rek

Carpmaster said:


> Last I checked you should blow air through the grunt call and tip the can to make audible deer-like noises to attract him, not throw the calls at the deer. Deer unlike dogs do not play fetch with thrown objects from my experiences.


Oh so they’re not projectiles? Who woulda thunk it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stubee

johnhunter247 said:


> Bam! 14 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoa! Nice buck!


----------



## Macs13

Well I guess that my exact thought is that coffee smells uniquely human. Scented soaps, clothing detergent, and whatnot smell like fruit and flowers - those are also things that won't kill deer, yet we avoid them. Isn't the idea to try not to smell like anything outside of the norm? It's like stories I've heard of hunters dropping a pile of apples and trying to hunt over them only to watch the deer flee the area because the apples were outside of the norm for that area. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggin is livin

Captain of the 4-C's said:


> Snow finally got to me this morning. Kalkaska county received about 3 inches of snow while I was in the tree and the last glob that fell down the back of my neck at 11:35 was the last straw. The wind picked up and not one hair observed on even a squirrel. Blue Jays were pretty quiet too.


If there ain't no blue Jay's, I'm out. 

You'll never get a buck unless their around. You find the blue jay and you find the buck. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## John Hine

Snow is coming down out there! Trees are hanging heavy! Yesterday


----------



## Walt Donaldson

What a hammer @johnhunter247 Congrats on a giant!


----------



## Grandriverrat

QDMAMAN said:


> Endless parade of Sparkies coming in and out of this field checking the does out but not the B1G1.
> Also had a doe run by at 10 yds with her fawn but nothing following


What is your interpretation of endless??? Let me guess ...... 150 million???


----------



## BucksandDucks

I like it when they're bigger than you thought


----------



## d_rek

Well 3 bucks during daylight behind the house... that’s a new record! 

Back in now gotta get cleaned up for parent teacher conferences. If I get home early enough will sneak back out to hunt the last hour. 

Great time to get out!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnhunter247

First time I’ve ever floated one out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IT.Fisherman

Great bucks hitting the ground! Congrats all!

Back at work now, this morning I was shocked as I didnt see anything from the stand, and missed a turkey on the walk in. Note to self - Take massive bulky gloves off when shooting...... On the drive in to work, at 9:40am, saw a gorgeous 10pt just walking all alone in a field in an area hunting is not allowed. Nearly caused an accident wanting to slam on the breaks to watch him!

I'll be out again in the morning for 2 hours before work!


----------



## Airoh

Wow!! A big congrats to you johnhunter247


----------



## Whitetail1

johnhunter247 said:


> First time I’ve ever floated one out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WHAT A STUD! CONGRATS


----------



## thegospelisgood

Congratulations to everyone with successful harvests today. I made it a whopping 2 hours this AM before my toesies were froziez. Mickey boots are out. Deke is going out. 

The monster came back again last night! But the farmer across the road decided to harvest silage at last light and the buck mozied the opposite direction. Thanks.


----------



## CarnageProductions13

Awesome buck Johnhunter! 

Uneventful Morning, back at it down wind side of bedding cover! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggin is livin

johnhunter247 said:


> First time I’ve ever floated one out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good thing you had help! That would be terrible alone. 


Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Old lund

Checking back in , st Clair county lets see what this afternoon brings


----------



## Bandit Time

johnhunter247 said:


> First time I’ve ever floated one out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guess that what the term "balls out" really means.


----------



## Esquire

johnhunter247 said:


> First time I’ve ever floated one out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AWESOME BUCK!!! And great photos. Congrats!


----------



## snortwheeze

d_rek said:


> Been out an hour two bucks in daylight. Big bodied forkie and a 6/7pt bedded at 80 yards.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ya would've killed the 8 earlier if ya didn't leave the blind before 9! Lose a sock next time 



BucksandDucks said:


> I like it when they're bigger than you thought
> View attachment 453095


CONGRATS !


----------



## J D

Back in stand in snowy western Isabella county good luck everyone

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247

jiggin is livin said:


> Good thing you had help! That would be terrible alone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Thank god I had a friend available that was more excited to be a part of it than me! I owe him tremendously as he saved my ass today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarnageProductions13

Just noticed a ladder stand 50 yards away... hopefully he doesn’t hunt tonight...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard

BucksandDucks said:


> I like it when they're bigger than you thought
> View attachment 453095


Congrats! Looks like a crime scene.


----------



## QDMAMAN

BucksandDucks said:


> I like it when they're bigger than you thought
> View attachment 453095


Congrats! Great buck


----------



## johnhunter247

Qdmaman you were right on the money for my luck calling November 7th the day. Today is one I’ll definitely never forget. Not the usual Thursday for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dewy6068

Just got back in the stand for the evening! Saw a couple really nice 8’s this morning and one was chasing a doe so there’s at least one hot one around. Hope she brings him past me tonight for a better look and maybe a shot! Good luck!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BUCK/PIKE

congrats bucks!


----------



## snortwheeze

QUOTE="Old lund, post: 7807847, member: 105352"]Checking back in , st Clair county lets see what this afternoon brings[/QUOTE]

Good luck Doug. Backs fixed and been in for a few. First big lady that slips will get an arrow ran through her. Or better yet a buck dogging her


----------



## old graybeard

johnhunter247 said:


> First time I’ve ever floated one out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You certainly had an amazing adventure. Totally worth the effort. Congrats again!!


----------



## old graybeard

Had a young doe follow me to my stand. I think she lost her momma.


----------



## Bandit Time

old graybeard said:


> You certainly had an amazing adventure. Totally worth the effort. Congrats again!!


The only thing he could have done better was to have the shotgun blasting ducks on the way out..:lol:


----------



## bigbucks160

BucksandDucks said:


> I like it when they're bigger than you thought
> View attachment 453095
> [/
> 
> Heck of buck, congrats!!!


----------



## Grandriverrat

I believe I may have posted something similar to this many years ago but here it is again. I read an article in Deer and Deer Hunting magazine that basically about what was the best day of the year to deer hunt? Based on all of the available data there was and all of the averages entered into the equation November 7th ended up being the best day of the year for killing a buck. I think there are several members here today that would support that theory. Based on what I am seeing today I may be inclined to think that as well. Congratulations to all of the deer killers today and this season for that matter. In two hours I am out of the office for ten days! Good luck all!


----------



## bigbucks160

Late Midday/ cruiser. He spent 15 minutes working out his frustration on some bushes.


----------



## bigbucks160

dapakattack said:


> Bigbucks, how many have you got falling into that trap door?


I will let know after the patent is done


----------



## LTH

In the stand. North west Midland county, first time I have all three boys hunting at once this season. Hopefully one of them sees a shooter!


----------



## Flight of the arrow

Safety harness just saved my life, picked a good tree and up I went, I was a little warm so I took off my jacket and was catching up on the LFTS for today, decided to put on my jacket I stuffed my phone in my coat pocket and swung my coat over my shoulder and I hear my phone hit the ground. I’m sitting there thinking if it’s worth it or not and decide yes, I’m 20 feet from the ground and the bottom half of the climber slips off my boot and down it goes, it’s hanging from the rope attached to the top half of the climber. I pull the bottom half up and the only way I can get it to hook to the tree so it grabs is to my right side, I’m sitting on the bar and I shift my weight to the right and the top half pitches, I flip back and off the climber I go, instantly I hook my left foot to the top of the climber as I feel the harness go tight, I was hanging upside down at 20 feet in the air with my left leg hooked to the climber and my harness pulled tight to the right side. The only outcome would have me landing on my head and neck from 20 feet in the air, thank god for my harness, I almost unhooked it to go down thinking it would be faster......my lucky day, I’m back in the tree even though I didn’t want to, but my bow and pack was still hanging, hunt on !
Flight


----------



## Fisherman6

Great bucks guys!! 

Settled in the pop up tonight due to it dumping snow here like crazy, have to keep my bow unfrozen somehow. Probably close to 8in on the ground already with more on the way. On the edge of a winter wheat plot so hopefully the does hit it and a buck follows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## MichiFishy

Glad you are safe sir.


----------



## dapakattack

Hopefully be on the road in 24 hours. Have to make it through another hour of work today and five more tomorrow. Not looking forward to the long drive, but I only have to be behind the wheel for 5 hours (taking the first 5 hours...as I am the eldest....I can't do those after midnight drives anymore...leave that to the younger guys). Hope to be in the U.P. Saturday before noon.


----------



## Fisherman6

Flight of the arrow said:


> Safety harness just saved my life, picked a good tree and up I went, I was a little warm so I took off my jacket and was catching up on the LFTS for today, decided to put on my jacket I stuffed my phone in my coat pocket and swung my coat over my shoulder and I hear my phone hit the ground. I’m sitting there thinking if it’s worth it or not and decide yes, I’m 20 feet from the ground and the bottom half of the climber slips off my boot and down it goes, it’s hanging from the rope attached to the top half of the climber. I pull the bottom half up and the only way I can get it to hook to the tree so it grabs is to my right side, I’m sitting on the bar and I shift my weight to the right and the top half pitches, I flip back and off the climber I go, instantly I hook my left foot to the top of the climber as I feel the harness go tight, I was hanging upside down at 20 feet in the air with my left leg hooked to the climber and my harness pulled tight to the right side. The only outcome would have me landing on my head and neck from 20 feet in the air, thank god for my harness, I almost unhooked it to go down thinking it would be faster......my lucky day, I’m back in the tree even though I didn’t want to, but my bow and pack was still hanging, hunt on !
> Flight


Yikes...glad you are okay after that. Always always wear one no matter what! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## plugger

Settled in in a stand that is usually good, first time this year for this stand. I am not seeing near as much sign as I expected. I have my lucky arrow, he is marked with an l. He is looking for deer number six. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jonnyb

I think I have a few bears around I cut three sets this morning and cut a fresht set walking in for the evening. I know they are around just not used to seeing so many tracks


----------



## U of M Fan

Feels good out here!!! Good luck guys


----------



## Thomas F

johnhunter247 said:


> You can’t make this stuff up! The hunt compliments of my trail cam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool stuff


----------



## Stick Slingur

I can't believe it, in the first pic you can see the green fletches just sticking out of the back of the deer. WOW!


----------



## plugger

Little buck










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## johnhunter247

Stick Slingur said:


> I can't believe it, in the first pic you can see the green fletches just sticking out of the back of the deer. WOW!


If you look close at the pic where the deer buckled on impact you can see the fletching as well. Two pics show the fletching 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macs13

Scared up a buck and few does that he was carousing with when I first came in. I was trying to circle the area to get the wind in my favor but they got my scent way before I was able to get around them. Nothing since. C'mon deer... Light getting low...

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fisherman6

Just had the number 1 shooter come by at 55 yards. Grunts stopped him but he never committed. 3rd time I’ve seen him in the last week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006

Serious question... do you guys think deer will spook if they smell a fart? Leaving the stand I noticed the seat cushion is not... fresh.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit

Excitement for the day: watched about ninety minutes ago, a spike chasing young doe all around me, came from a pine stand, weaved through some trees, into some young hardwood, then back again and across a fairly open meadow before dissapearing about two-hundred yards out. Closest they got was about 35 yds at a couple points, moving at a good clip, he didn't look like he could catch her if she didn't want him to. I'm pretty sure it was the wonky spike millennial buck. 

Otherwise, just does, still visiting crabapples and apples for the few hangers-on. Few apple trees in some pockets along county roads were still loaded down up to this past week. Cold came quick, about 26ºF.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh

Had my shooter in sights tonight! Pulled the trigger....
I lobbed it! Freaking missed!!!
Don't know wth happened! 20-25 yds dropped the bow? I think I shot out of over confident (this is a easy shot) well, got my butt handed to me! I'm a little of sob can't believe this! And bummed! But he out looking for a doe! Guess what I have one tied up! ( jk)


----------



## Macs13

Welp. I had one doe meandering abou around after I posted no action, but she stayed about 40 yards out and that's outside of my range. Wasn't a big doe, but I would've been happy to say I got my first deer. Gonna switch up and hit a morning spot before work if weather (and my body) allows.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## zig

sureshot006 said:


> Serious question... do you guys think deer will spook if they smell a fart?


No, I do not. I've thought about this a fair amount and here is my theory. If you've been in the woods/fields/swamps enough, you should have noticed by now the occasional smell that's pretty darn funky. It could be any one of a number of things. Stale water, dead animal, mushrooms, rotting wood or plants, leaf matter that got its own unique recipe for decay somehow. Who knows... So, along those lines, I don't think a fart spooks a deer. It's one of those occasional aggressive scents that happens and they know it. In fact, I've even wondered if a fart might be successful desperation move to cover your scent when a deer pops up and the wind shifts unfavorably. We smell our farts. We don't smell ourselves. I think deer spook from a scent that is uniquely human, one that we're not really aware of.

Test it. With a doe or buck you don't want to shoot. I've gotten the sudden look, but they didn't spook.


----------



## Shagy

Love Nov. 7... and 4th!! The 2 days that I always see a shooter buck 11 of the last 12 years I have lived here. Could not take the day off so I work from home. Walked out at 4:30 and sat on the ground in a little pinch point between two of my neighbors properties. At 4:50 got I "pinched" buy a very large body buck with a lot of junk on his head. I looked over my left shoulder and he was at 7 yards behind a large tree, I could just see his back half. I drew back and when he started to step from behind the tree, he stopped looking in the other direction. I could see the front part of his shoulder and all I needed was about 6 more inches to make a clean shot behind the shoulder. I tried to lean out a little to get a better angle and his head whipped around and he spotted the movement. He turned directly behind the tree and slowly walked away back form where he came form. 

Congrats to those that scored today!


----------



## Shagy

sureshot006 said:


> Serious question... do you guys think deer will spook if they smell a fart?


More serious question, why do I smell my fart when I wearing sentloc?


----------



## Zkovach1175

Shagy said:


> More serious question, why do I smell my fart when I wearing sentloc?


it’s like a fart concentrate once it travels up your jacket. A scent loc fart is among the worst


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh

Shagy said:


> More serious question, why do I smell my fart when I wearing sentloc?


I do to! You need to replace butt section.


----------



## FREEPOP

Zkovach1175 said:


> it’s like a fart concentrate once it travels up your jacket. A scent loc fart is among the worst


No, wader farts are the worst


----------



## dewy6068

Kinda slow night for me. Didn’t see any bucks but did manage to see 7 doe, only one small one in range though. 

That wind was brutal though! 

Back at it in the morning!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 65650

BucksandDucks said:


> I like it when they're bigger than you thought
> View attachment 453095


Awesome deer man!


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer

Pretty hilarious/epic story to go along with the walk in this morning, too much to type, look forward to telling friends the whole shebang in person. Northern Lower public land, it doesn't happen often, but it makes it that much sweeter when it does.


----------



## BucksandDucks

Well my 2 year old 8 point turned into a 3 year old 10. I blame it on the glasses that I now have to wear beginning in October messing with my depth perception. In reality it all happened crazy fast. I shot him at 1215 and was kind of zoning with my hands in the muff of my IWOM when he showed up 25 yards in front and to the right. 
Saw him and decided to shoot, got my hands out of the muff and grabbed my bow hes now straight in front of me. Got my release on and came to full draw hes now 25 to the front and left. I had one hole, put the pin on the hole and as soon as the front of his shoulder hit my pin I fired.
Hit him in the ribs and exited through the far shoulder. He let out a roar at the shot and ran hard. He started losing it just as I lost sight of him and then heard the crash. 
From the time I saw him to the shot couldn't have been much more than 10 seconds . Usually after I shoot something with a bow I'm a mess afterwards, this time nothing. Happened too fast. 
This was the exact scenario envisioned when we hung this stand in August. North wind during the rut and a buck cruising the downwind edge of the bedding area. 

He ran 75 yards and died right next to a lane to get out of the woods. 

November 7th has been good to me. Shot this guy, a 148 inch 11 point 4 year's ago, and 120 inch 8 point 5 years ago and a 7 point with 9 inch brows 7 years ago.


----------

